# I really like these guys.



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Microctenopoma ansorgii


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are nice!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

they are sweet ron! Were'd u get em?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome fish!! How many tanks do you have ron?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

They were purchased from an importer named Toyin Ojo ( rehobothaquatics.com ). Highly recommended. 

Today I have 26 aquariums containing fish. This # changes weekly. LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow ron, thats a very awesome fish, so cool.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Ron, are those killifish?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

It's a labyrinth fish like a betta or gourami. Blows a bubble nest.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Similar to a betta. Huh, I haven't seen those in a while. Good luck with raising the fry Ron!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

even cooler..


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

They`re so pretty. Great find there Ron.


----------

